# Mirrolure questions?



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

About what year did L&S go to the red eyes instead of the tan ones? Did they ever make a wooden 52m? Is there any value on the vintage mirrolures?

Thanks for responses. Just came into a bunch of the old lures and was wondering should I fish or collect them?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow, they've been red eye as long as I can remember and I'm going back, I wanna say to the mid 70's. 

I can call Eric Bachnik, grandson of L&S (MirrOlure) founder Harold Lemaster or Eric's uncle on Monday and see if I can get a definitive answer for you. I've got their cell phone numbers, but I'll wait till Monday, since I'm off tomorrow and anytime I talk to those guys it turns into a column I end up having to write. LOL


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. Off to church. Look forward to the answer.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

While you've got him on the phone,ask him if they'll ever make a short run of the 85m.I'm down to my last 6 and the tarpon love them.At just over 2oz they were perfect for casting from the beach with braid.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I've talked to him about the 85m before. Last time he said they weren't going to bring it back, but I'll ask him about it again. 

You could always start an email petition on the forums or something. Maybe that would change their minds.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Also, how about the 750 in the catch 5, 2000, and 27mr. Thanks!


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

mirro lure will make special order runs 
you just have to meet the minimum quantity ........
it was done years ago on another board as a group buy .


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

What is the minimum and is the cost higher per lure?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Seachaser said:


> What is the minimum and is the cost higher per lure?


have no idea what the cost was ...; the minimum for some reason 250 is sticking in my head . but i'm probably wrong .
as i said it was a few years ago ...
call them and ask


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Eric and most of the MirrOlure folk I know are on the road at a big tackle show somewhere up the coast. It may take him a couple of days to get back with me. 

They get pretty busy when they do those shows. He may call me back tonight when things settle down. I'll let you guys know.

Meanwhile this is what I found, here's a few good history links:

http://www.lurelore.com/lsshiner.html

http://www.oldfloridalures.com/lands.htm


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey guys, Eric, the C.E.O. of L&S and MirrOlure, just called me back. He told me that they began phasing out the "amber eyes" in the mid 70's. He said they made both the amber eyes and red eyes for a while, from about 1976-79 and made the full switch to red eyes in 1980.

He was kind of busy so I didn't bother him about the 85m or whether the 52m was ever made in wood. He may not even know about that. You gotta remember Eric is family and probably my age (47) or a little younger and didn't start working for the company until the early 80s. 

I'll be seeing Eric here pretty soon at an expo and we're also going to get together and go fishing once our weather down here returns to normal, so I'll pick his brain when I see him. LOL

You guys might enjoy this column I wrote a few years back from the first time I actually met Eric. There's a good picture of him in middle of the column post.

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/10431/mirrolure-inshore-saltwater-fishing-seminar/


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

I had one laying around , might have more, not sure..


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow, that's an old one there for sure. 

By the way, I just wanted to clear things up since you can't edit a post after a certain amount of time. 

When I said Eric was family, I meant he was family in the Lemaster clan. Not related to me in any way. 

I just know him professionally and as a friend. However, I do look forward to fishing as you might surmise.


----------

